# RULES



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the HVF Rules work 4 PIKE & Me - may I suggest you post them once a month 4 new members & 2 remind us OLD DOGS !!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://chartsbin.com/view/3414

It is good to live in countries that have the respect of the "Rules of Law".

Reading "The Road to Serfdom" and finding a true love of "The Rule of Law".

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we in mod/admin section just felt the need to have a code of conduct if you will, basically it's mainly just the common courtesy kinda thing, but if it's up and posted for everyone to see then at least we're all aware of what's accepted and (probably more important, from a moderation point of view anyway) what isn't . Obviously we don't want to be draconian and always encourage good healthy debate which 99.9% we all achieve thankfully


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the most friendly, helpful, polite, kind, cheerful forum that I have ever been on. While it is probably a good idea to have rules, I think the their use would be mostly to justify moderator sanctions. I do not believe that the members act the way that they do because of the rules - they act as they do because of who they are.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> This is the most friendly, helpful, polite, kind, cheerful forum that I have ever been on. While it is probably a good idea to have rules, I think the their use would be mostly to justify moderator sanctions. _*I do not believe that the members act the way that they do because of the rules - they act as they do because of who they are.*_
> 
> Bob


that, Bob, is hitting the nail right on the head


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's definitely a credit to the members here that the admin haven't felt the need for official rules until very recently. You make our job an easy one!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So much nicer and friendlier than a year ago. Great job moderators. A pleasant break from reality can be found on the "green screens" of HVF.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

These rules should have been made public 2 years ago.....although we have lost 2 members through rule breaking...but I do on occasion miss their posts, and at times they did put some meat on the bones....


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob said:


> This is the most friendly, helpful, polite, kind, cheerful forum that I have ever been on. While it is probably a good idea to have rules, I think the their use would be mostly to justify moderator sanctions. I do not believe that the members act the way that they do because of the rules - they act as they do because of who they are.
> 
> Bob


I agree as well Bob. The problem is that moderators need to make a decision on when someone has broken the rules - if the rules themselves are not laid out clearly then this is very difficult. It allows us to make a decision based on the rules, instead of having a discussion each time where members may be treated differently etc.


----------

